# New Project Horse!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

My barn owner and trainer has offered me some free lessons in exchange for getting her mare Millie ready for trail season. Millie is hard to catch, she's a tough ride, I've been on her twice, she far prefers dancing sideways over moving forward and she's had the last 3 months off. The hope is she'll be a good lead or tail horse this season for our staff and hopefully by next season she'll be guest safe (at least for our intermediate and advanced riders)

Millie is a 15 year old Qh/Belgian mare. She was a PMU broodmare most of her life until my BO got her a couple years ago. Millie has had 2 years of extremely inconsistent under saddle work. She's a sweet horse one on one and I am really looking forward to putting some real work into her. 

A couple pictures

























































And a video of her fooling around yesterday (first day together, I free lunged her, lunged her on a line, did some ground work and leaned over her back. She was great!)


http://youtu.be/fz_Hq1A1y-I


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

what a lovely mare! Sounds like a fun trade.

I miss riding D:


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

she is beautiful. May i have her? lol no


----------



## AnnettaUniCM904 (Jun 22, 2020)

Very beautiful horse <3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed. Old thread.









BF Rules Please Read Before Posting


Welcome to www.bettafish.com! This is a community for Betta lovers to discuss all aspects of Betta fish ownership and care, ask and answer Betta-related questions, share pictures, stories, etc. We're passionate about our Betta and know that others are, too. The rules below are in place to help...




www.bettafish.com


----------

